# Umfrage: Welche Free2Play-Spiele begeistern euch gerade?



## Shadaim (25. März 2009)

Woche für Woche stimmen registrierte buffed-User über die interessantesten Themen der Online-Rollenspiel-Szene ab. 

*In dieser Woche wollen wir von Euch wissen, welche Free2Play-Spiele Euch gerade begeistern.*

*Welche Spiele gibt es denn in dem Bereich?*
Hier eine Liste der bekanntesten gebührenfreien Spiele mit eigener Client-Software:

2Moons, 4Story, 9Dragons, Anarchy Online, ArchLord, Bounty Bay Online (F2P-Server), Cabal Online, Dofus, Dream Of Mirror, Dreamlords, Fiesta Online, Florensia, Flyff – Fly For Fun, Gods War, Hero Online, Kal Online, Knight Online World, Last Chaos, Maple Story (Europe), Metin2, Neo Steam, NosTale, Perfect World, PlaneShift, Priston Tale 2, Rappelz, Regnum Online, Requiem: Bloodymare, Risk your Life 2, Rohan Online, Runes of Magic, Scions of Fate, Shaiya, Silkroad Online, Sword of the New World (Granado Espada), Tales of Pirates, Tibia, Twelve Sky, Wonderland Online, Zu Online

*Sechs Dauerkarten zur Role Play Convention zu gewinnen*
Da die Liste der aktuell verfügbaren Free2Play-Spiele sehr lang ist, schreibt Eure Favoriten direkt in diesen Forumbeitrag. Und weil das etwas aufwändiger ist, als unsere sonstigen Umfragen, verlosen wir unter allen Teilnehmern drei mal zwei Dauerkarten zur Role Play Convention, die vom 3. bis  5. April in Köln stattfindet. _Teilnahmeschluss ist Donnerstag, der 26.03.2009 um 23:59 Uhr. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Der Gewinner wird per Email benachrichtigt._


----------



## Shadaim (25. März 2009)

Mein aktuelles Lieblings-Free2Play: Runes of Magic


----------



## drexter (25. März 2009)

Richtig erster Poster,kann mich Dir nur anschliessen.

Favo momentan "Runes of Magic"

Gruss Andy


----------



## storm51 (25. März 2009)

Mein aktuelles Lieblings-Free2Play: Runes of Magic

Find es auch sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Black_Seraph (25. März 2009)

Anarchy Online!
Das Setting ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. März 2009)

Sword of the New World: Granado Espada. Drei Figuren gleichzeitig steuern, wechselbare Partymitglieder, Klassenupgrades, affengeile Grafik und einige Musikstücke von den Jungs, die schon für Ragnarok komponiert haben. Sogar der Kundendienst ist erste Sahne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadenoka (25. März 2009)

Ich finde im Moment auch Runes of Magic am besten. Kann mich da nur den andderen anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suneleon (25. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sword of the New World: Granado Espada. Drei Figuren gleichzeitig steuern, wechselbare Partymitglieder, Klassenupgrades, affengeile Grafik und einige Musikstücke von den Jungs, die schon für Ragnarok komponiert haben. Sogar der Kundendienst ist erste Sahne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss mich Berserkerkitten anschließen "Sword of the New World ist witklich grandios für ein "für umme" Spiel.


----------



## nadras (25. März 2009)

moin

von den aufgelisteten spielen gefällt mir bisher "runes og magic" am besten. für ein free2play spiel har es eine sehr gutte grafik und ein guttes gameplay

danach fiesta online 
und dan last chaos


----------



## CP9 (25. März 2009)

hiho,

ich fidn runes of magic am schönsten, obwohl ich nich mehr richtig dabei bin aus zeitmangel.

lg CP9


----------



## Puabi (25. März 2009)

Ich bin eher für Rappelz und Florensia, habe beide gerne gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rydal (25. März 2009)

Finde runes of magic am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterofdisaster22 (25. März 2009)

Runes of Magic  ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .  Die perfekte Mischung aus WoW  HdRO  und Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (25. März 2009)

Runes of Magic


----------



## kraeh (25. März 2009)

Runes of Magic RULEZ! *quasi* ^^


----------



## Aîm (25. März 2009)

runes of magic und der dauerburner tibia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berke (25. März 2009)

Runes of Magic eindeutig, werde es auch länger spielen als die ich bin jetzt gespilet habe


----------



## Cooko (25. März 2009)

oke.....ich sag mal runes of magic , wiel es ernfach sehr gut is...
als erster sag ich nun auc ncoh :
NOS TALLLLEEE XD
ich habs zum umfalöln gezockt , bevor wow kam XD
dei welt is eifnach putzig , und alles is süß....die story is netma so schlimm , und die special karten sidn episch....
nur das leveln udn so is nervig -.-


----------



## j4ckass (25. März 2009)

*Runes of Magic*


----------



## bagge93 (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich RoM...bei der Quali F2P...respekt =) und ich habn vergleich nach 2 jahren wow ;-)


----> Runes of Magic


----------



## psycho1969 (25. März 2009)

ganz klar Runes of Magic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

gespielt hab ich schon 

Flyff
Rappelz
Last Chaos
Metin 2
SBO

aber Flyff war meine erstes und immer noch eins der liebsten MMOs die ich gespielt habe und ich kehre dorthin gerne immer wieder mal zwischendurch zurück


----------



## Ingerim (26. März 2009)

Runes of Magic atm


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (26. März 2009)

*ROM* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
flyff is aber auch nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

im Moment keines.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (26. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sword of the New World: Granado Espada. Drei Figuren gleichzeitig steuern, wechselbare Partymitglieder, Klassenupgrades, affengeile Grafik und einige Musikstücke von den Jungs, die schon für Ragnarok komponiert haben. Sogar der Kundendienst ist erste Sahne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ein 1a F2P Game, 3Figuren gleichzeitig steuern, einzigartige Aufgaben + neue Figuren und und und... 
Mein Favorit unter allen F2P's


----------



## Realcynn (26. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Liste nicht vollständig, denn Guild Wars ist ebenfalls ein Free2Play-Spiel und das Fehlen dieses verwundert mich, da buffed.de ein Guild Wars Forum beinhaltet.

Guild Wars wäre mein Favourite, aber von den dort aufgelisteten Runes of Magic.


----------



## Avyn (26. März 2009)

Runes of Magic


----------



## Bexor (26. März 2009)

1. Runes of Magic
2. Anarchy Online


----------



## chiller44 (26. März 2009)

runes of magic
Sword of the New World
fiesta online


----------



## Fließendes Blut (26. März 2009)

runes of magic !


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

nichts


----------



## Nakuta (26. März 2009)

Schließe mich auch den Meisten an, Runes of Magic ist mein Favorit.


----------



## Sturmi (26. März 2009)

Runes of Magic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (26. März 2009)

Ich stimme für Regnum Online da ich den RoM Itemshop net leiden kann...außerdem wars mein erstes MMORPG!


----------



## Naminee (26. März 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch ganz klar Runes of Magic! *_*


----------



## Klunker (26. März 2009)

Florensia hat es mir angetan^^


----------



## Torun (26. März 2009)

also ich find Flyff (Fly for Fun)sehr gut gelungen ist n sehr gutes spiel grafik is witzig das mit den schwebeboards is auch ne super idee die klasen sind auch gut ausgeglichen leveln ist angenehm uns viele nette leute sind auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem viele events und die versuchen den spielern viel spaß zu bringen.
also ich sage nur Flyff


MFG Marc aka Torun


----------



## Lumpi667 (26. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe Online... kommt mit meinem Lifetime-Abo einem F2P am nächsten. Ich mag diese asiatischen Grindszenarien nicht...


----------



## Suepermann (26. März 2009)

Runes of Magic ganz klar


----------



## Theofriehdt (27. März 2009)

Ich spiel derzeit gern Travianer. Hat zwar keinen Client, läuft aber im Browser mit Ajax sehr schön.


----------



## hoti82 (27. März 2009)

Runes of magic
Perfect World


----------



## chaotin (27. März 2009)

Mein liebling ist Runes of Magic.


----------



## storm51 (27. März 2009)

E-mails schon raus ?


----------



## drexter (30. März 2009)

Also ich hab noch keine Bekommen^^wäre aber schön^^


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

Guild Wars ist ebenfalls F2P!
Das ist für mich aktuell das Beste.


----------



## Torun (31. März 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Woche für Woche stimmen registrierte buffed-User über die interessantesten Themen der Online-Rollenspiel-Szene ab.
> 
> *In dieser Woche wollen wir von Euch wissen, welche Free2Play-Spiele Euch gerade begeistern.*
> 
> ...






DANKE BUFFED VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Teal (1. April 2009)

Die Gewinner wurden inzwischen benachrichtigt. An alle die nichts gewonnen haben: Vielen Dank fürs Teilnehmen, vielleicht meint es die Glücksfee das nächste Mal ja gut mit Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Da fehlt ja WarRock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (2. Mai 2009)

4story ganz klar


----------



## Viggo1205 (22. Mai 2009)

Für mich Bounty Bay Online - ganz klar.
Schöne Grafik und geiles gameplay, sollte man sich auf jeden fall ansehen.


----------



## Aitaro (27. Mai 2009)

Ether Saga x)


----------



## Bader1 (4. Juli 2009)

runesOfmagic
dann 4Story (auch wenns ab lvl 10 nur noch dummes grinden is und nur alle 3 lvl 1 neue quest kommt >.>)
und dann metin2 xD...

So das warn alle f2ps die ich bis jetzt gezoggt hab^^


----------



## Tardok (8. Juli 2009)

*Einfach mal meine Meinung kundgeben , obwohl das Gewinnspiel schon vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Runes of Magic, Runes of Magic und Runes of Magic

50/42er Scout/Rouge und 50/15 Priest/Scout


----------



## Teal (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sind es gerade Warrior Epic, Battlefield Heroes und Battleforge (wobei ich bei letzterem damals die Kaufversion erstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Lanii (26. Juli 2009)

ui tolle Linksammlung ^^ wusste gar nicht, dass es soviele gibt!

Last Chaos ist mein derzeitiger Favorit den ich kenne aber es kann mit Wow nicht mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elledar (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde Regnum Online super


----------

